# Rig Trip 09-10 Nov KILLED the YFT w/zoomin-newman



## Stressless

Lord; how does one begin to tell the tale that can't be told, but must be experienced? I guess and will start from the beginning. 

A month ago I had a plan to head to Port St. Joe this weekend with Flipper and campout, Yak fish and eat about 12 dozen oysters. In that plan we were going to go watch Regional Cross Country race in Tallahassee on Sat morning. I scheduled last Thurs/Fri off work to go and do the deed to oysters and such with Flipper. Anyway Flipper called and canceled early this week due to work as I was just about to load the Yaks on the truck... :crying which meant a Fri off with nothing to do.

So then I read on the forum that dkdiver is going spearing on Fri!! WoooHoo!! I send a PM/Email and call Clay Doh to reserve that lasts until Wed - and gets canceled - :crying which meant a Fri off with nothing to do.

Then I see Inn-Deep is going grouper fishing deep-dropping and I send him a PM - Call and I'll glowing 'cause he's a great fisherman by accounts and ... he posts that his trip had to cancel. :crying which meant a Fri off with nothing to do.

Then I see a post - which combined with the wx report for Fri-Fri night Sat looked awsum!! 
http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic17952-52-1.aspx

So I call Mark and get on a list with some other dudes on his boat heading out ~1100-1200 on Friday. Now this is Thursday evening so I go pack some stuff for the trip as I'm sure I'll get a call in the morning CNX the trip and... I'll be :crying because I took Fri off with nothing to do. 

...But no call came and I showed at Bahia Mar Marina and started loading the boat with gear and such. Mark and Bret were off getting a couple last min provisions - we took off about 1330. Mark had a couple of bud's that bagged him so it was just Mark, Bret and I. Both Bret and I responded from Mark's post for a crew. Now Mark's boat is Nice! 30' CC with 2 berths in the hatch forward and aft in case somebody wanted to crash for a couple mins... NOT! We left with with the Blues in full swing and entered the Gulf of Mexico. Now I enter this here as no-one would believe me if I said the gulf was a bathtub... a Flat piece of water like my bathtub, a veritable bullfloated waterway to the Rigs SSW of Pensacola. SO here's a 1000+ words on how the gulf looked on our way out Fri afternoon.









My favorite pic of the trip - no lie it's just such a tale to see that and relive the Nothingness of that vast living water.










It just didn't get any better then then that or so we thought. Mark and Bret were bundled up for Siberia but really it was chilly but not too cold.










We just could not get over the gulf and state of the water out 30- 40 -70 - 90 miles from shore.











So we planned on fishing the Ram Powell and then Horn Mountain based on RipCharts info - old info you can find on line now. anyway I printed off the charts and it showed the two platforms in the clorofill bloom.

So here's the ifno for the trip and it seemed to work!




























Anyway with the ride out coming to the Ram Powell we crossed a nice rip. 
NOTE: The first line is the Tide wind rip, the second faint line is the horizon - look close and how UNBELIEVABLE the seas were.









You couldn't miss it as there wasn't anything else on the ocean! Well, we talked about it as the Ram Powell was easy distance from us but we could not pass up this line. Mark got a spread up as very quickly as I drove the boat East along the well defined clear edge of the grass. 










We worked it for about 30 mins but the lure of the rigs tore us away and we trolled just 'till the sun set.

Almost...









There...









So we wrapped the lines up with not one knock down adn this was after a nice board was sighted and we did a couple figure eights around it. Just not the area at that time.

We arrived to the Ram Powell just aftersunset but before dark:









We didn't see anything for the first hour and thought - Damn there isn't anything here and LOTS of discussion about when and where but the kicker was there was NO sign of bait. No Blackfin after sunset etc... so we packed up for the Horn Mtn about an hour after dark.

Well as we coming off plane into the Horn Mtn there were BFT busting the top and flying fish could be seen scooting here and there in the lights(We all thought, "Good Call!!"). Basically the place looked "fishy" and we were very psyched!!

We had brought a flat of Boston Macs and I brought about 70#'s of pogis and bobo fillets to chunk and chum with. We started sloooowwwww trolling boston macs and tossing a hand ful of chum over. 

I had brought a couple jigging spoons when I was overseas (far East) this spring and hadn't used them yet. I tied onto the 40TN I brought and dropped it.. Blackfin immediately .. and again... and again.. Now these BFT were babies. I mean the average was 7#'s or so when Bret and I brought up a couple 10-12#'s we wanted to keep them and Mark was like, "Well, you can but they burn up the ice and there's not much too them." With that I practiced my Tuna bleed and brain with a special little knife I got from a bud and we had BFT blood all over the deck in no time and 3 on ice. Now I always thought Wade adn Woodley and The Blue Hoo were full of [email protected] but I put a coupel BFT back for chunk bait aas well. Those little guys were like perfect for chunking!

After about 90 mins or so of fighting BFT and chunking and trolling Mark was looking off in the distance and talking about the MICKA or MICE rigs - now Bret and I were catching BFT and damn near every time I dropped the jig over I caught a BFT. Flying Fish were going Ape-ie around us and tuna busting the water were all over. So we put Mark's idea off. After another bit with no YFT Mark's idea was brought up agian by Mark and we pushed it off - Bait the overheads, were here and it was another 25 miles out. Then I had a Good BFT on my jig and looked back at the two lines in and they were crossed. So I said, " Hey the lines are crossed and they..ZZZZTZTZTZTZTTZTzttztzztztzt goes the 30W nearest me and I've got a damn BFT on again so there isn't anything I can do but yelp to get one of the other guys on the line. The good thing is this was mins before Mrak was going to race off to the next spot. 

Bret grabs it up and it starts making the reel sing like a like only a good fish can. 










Well the fight lasts for awhile and finally the YFT comes up tail wrapped making a good gaff shot very hard. The second time it comes up Mark stabs it and KABloosh -Bangggingign Ughhhhmm. The shot went a bit high in the belly and the Tuna took off taking Mark and Bret to rail and whacking the Gaff into Marks scull with a resounding Baaaggiinnggg. Mark had to go lean on the stern and had taken a HARD Gaff shot to the head. Well with froth still on the water and Bret still holding the reel and the tuna still stuck to the hook we all heard Mark - exclaim from back on on the stern, "I gotta take a [email protected]". Now we we just missed the first gaff shot on the first tuna possibly the only one of the night and it was still pinned to the hook and could come up at any time so Bret so asked, 'cause he was fighting the tune, "what?" and the answer in NO uncertain term , "I gotta go [email protected] - Now!" and Mark and I were left on the deck cracking up and looking after his line still peeling off the reel.

Mark popped out of the hatch refreshed and ready for to give better then he got a min before Mark got the tuna up again. This time it was GoodNight for Tuna #1!! After getting aboard We bled it and I popped it in teh brain with my knife and the Tuna was Done. Using a knife to brain it was not he idea but we had left the awl and tuna bat at home. SO we agreed that calling life flight while 90 miles offshore from a tuna embedded knife wasn't planed for the evening. My knifing tuna in the noggin was curtailed but it worked well while it lasted.










Next up on a chunking drift I dropped my jig to a 20 count and got Hammered! Now Bret was working the other line and Mark was working the boat and really it didn't feel that heavy but it felt - good -. So After a bit and I had color Mark had come over and I asked if could get a gaff - :letsparty Well all hell broke loose as they didn't know I had a YFT on :shedevil well it was the a nice YFT and was gaffed with what was to become the standard high stress, tension filled, Make or Break, climax scene gaff shot on each Tuna that night. We got her in and think it was about 80 pounds.










Mark bleeds it and it's off to the fishbox.









Another couple hours went by and we were working hard for each bite. Lots of BFT still and alternating between Slow Trolling and drifting with chunks. Then Mark hooked up and brought in a beautiful fish that was well played but stil had that adrenalin filled ending.










Now when we stopped to chuck and drift we cut a [email protected] load of chunk and Mark got this bottle of stuff and squirted it out. After the his fish we started another drift about an hour later and I got the bottle as he said that's Menhaden Oil and what brought them in! Soooo I threw out a handful of chunks and grabbed the bottle and started to squirt it from left to right. As I got just upwind I lifted the bottle a tad, smidgen to high and vaporized a good bit that wafted back into me... aLL OVER ME... NASTY!! Even 7 hours into chunking parts and pieces that oil leaves a rather nasty bit of unpleasantness in and on oneself :sick


So after I washed off as best I could adn the guys got done laughing at me we started another drift chunk line. I dropped my jig down the 10 count bounce - bounce - bounce bounce.... nothing another 10 count bounce - bounce bounce nothing another 10 count bounce - bounce bo-BANG ZZNNNnnggggggTNNTNTNNANnatnnaasdhf fpsdfipadfu[aso8fhiaw['fish and it took a bunch of line. Now I had caught a 80#er a couple hours ago adn this felt a bit heavier but I couldn't really tell as I was ~ 250-300' before I got hit and lost a bit of line but I started to work him with the TN40 (which Mark secretly covets) and Talas rod. So it's give an take for about 15mins I'm kickin' his a$$:










Now truth be told I had retied my topshot on the way out and went to superglue the albright knot - the super glue I had brought had all fused and couldn't be used - I was SWEATING that the knot would slip as I knew this was a good fish. So I work him up in 15-20 mins and he's huge. Not tail wrapped like a couple other ones already this night. Marks on the back of the Tuna door and Bret's on the gunnel and I'm on the gunnel furthest from the door port side of the boat. I bring him up and a quick discussion follows....

"He's Green!"
"You wanna get'em"
"He's Here"
"M'F##er'sHUGE"
"He's Green"
"Gaff?"
"Let's Wait"
"Let's Take'em"
"What do you think?"
"M'F##er'sHUGE"
"He's Green"
"He's right here"
"Goforit!!"
"Get over here"
"get over there!"
"Get him over Here!"
"He's Green!"
"Easy"

The last real image I have in my minds eye is Mark disappearing in a wall of white-water while the biggest tuna I've ever seen got gaffed in the chest and tail-walked up to the tuna door.

The rest happened at once, in less then a couple heartbeats, but fills a void in my mind of a least a full day. As Mark is getting his a$$ handed to him and being beat against the tuna door rail my line goes tight, I hear somewhere, "Gaff'em - Gaff'em GodDa**it Get your gaff in'em" All the while Bret's launched himself into the frothing fray and sunk his gaff into the veritable belly of the beast. Just as his gaff sinks I feel the line 'ping' and I am no linger connected with the beast. I let this be known to Mark and Bret and those within about 20 miles of us, "KEEP'em on the boys, he's broke my line!!!" Then as the green as [email protected] tuna who's still frothing the water and beating everybody and everything silly still hadn't come over the side:

"**lots-a cuss words**"
"Got'em -Keep'em"
"Get'em over the side"
"Heave - .. DAmN" ... Mark and Bret couldn't get leverage on the Tuna and I was sitting my rod down...
" Heave... Can't..." ... I'm making my way to the gaffs stuck in the tuna and leaning out out over the water
"HEAVE!!!" I grab both gaff shaffs in my hands while Mark and bret pull for all they are worth and the Green as [email protected] tuna comes over the side.:clap

We scatter and clear the gaffs - poles and entire back side.Mr. YFT does NOT like being there and goes into ape shit+ mode. In about 30 secs we get her calmed down and start bleeding her.



















Then Mark finally remembers a bat (AKA Hammer) and uses it to "tame" her down Smack, Smack, Thwack! - last hit has it up to the hilt in her scull and the mouth drops open!! :hotsun It's over she's ours.

My personal best fish 125# YFT and pumped!!









Once we had her in the box there was no Box - left we had a 35# 70#, 80#, 105# and 125# YFT on the boat with a handful of BFT we kept there was no place else for fish. Mark had a Fish Bag and I had a couple bags of frozen pogies left in a pinch but we were out of ice. We begged a 5 gallon bucket of ice from a buddy of Mark's buddy at daylight and then packed it up.

I really can't say enough about the good times on *Zoomin-NewMan's *(*who does charters* guys!~!) boat and the great time at the rigs. It's a first tuna trip for me to the rigs and if it weren't for all the bad luck I'd have none of this luck at all 

Flipper CNX
dkdiver CNX
Inn Deep CNX 
And the the last one worked! 

My advice is keep looking and get out there with guys and gals you feel "good" with only you'll know what that is.

Some more snaps to sum up he trip:

Weighed at outcast: 125#









Just riding out on an unbelievable day:









The three biggest of 5 YFT:









What bleeding should look like - YEAH BABY!!









Flying Fish in the green light:









Zoomed:









So we had a fantastic time, met some great folks, caught some fish. One note : Every fish was team effort - no fish could have been boated without everyone aboard. I really can't say enough about that. 

Some great sashimi grub last night:









Lucas - Z-Man ( #6 in NW Region Div 3A Cross Country) and Jordan









One chunk of loin from processing the meat this morning:









If you go out there eat your Wheaties boys. The day:

Fri
0630 Get up start making stuff ready for the trip
1100 Show time for loading the boat
1700 First lines in
1900 First YFT in Whole Boston Mac ~ 80#
2200 Second YFT in Jig ~ 70#
Sat
0000 Third YFT in Cut Bait ~35 #
0230 Forth YFT in Whole Boston Mac ~105#
0400 Fifth YFT in Jig 125#
0500 Called on account of fish boxes full and Tuna burning ice - Damn GOOD problem to have
0630 Stop to troll a rig
1145 Pull into Marina start prepping boat
1300 Start cleaning fish
1500 Finish cleaning fish
1530 Pull away after a 33 hour day. None of us slept a wink and we took 30-45 min shifts driving back from the rigs for safety. If you're going to do it GO FOR IT!


And last but not least - the Tuna Bane - 2 of 5 five 80# and 125# off this little guy.









:mmmbeer
Stressless


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Excellent report, Mark called me to go, but I already had plans to get in the woods. Looks like I missed a good one!!

Good job fellas!!:toast


----------



## Capt. AHO

Very nice way to go guys. :clap


----------



## Mellow Yellow

Great report, nice pics, and some pretty fish. Sounds like a riot!


----------



## Corpsman

What a report! I was hanging on every word! Outstanding trip!


----------



## zoomin-newman

I just want to say thanks to chris for this website and the crew I had this trip was phenominal !!! Gaff Em


----------



## John B.

one of the best offshore reports i've ever read:bowdown

congratulations on the YFT:bowdown:clap


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

That should be sent to Florida Sportsman mag for the little article on the last page. What a trip!!!:toast


----------



## BlueWater2

Mark,,,, Glad you had a great trip !!! Sure wish I could have gotten off earlyer to be part of that one. Well maybe next time ,Please remmber my #. :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## tljbabc

great report man what a mess of fish


----------



## Halfmoon

Nice Report Bob!!! Thanks for Sharing that with us. :clap:letsdrink


----------



## Lil' Scout

Congrats on the Big Yella!!!!!That's a great report. I'll give you a couple of bucks for that worn out jig.oke


----------



## ditchdoctor81

awesome report :bowdown


----------



## bonita dan

Now that's a Freakin Awesome report and trip:toast:toast:toast Very nice camera work too:clap Have you been taking report lessons from Karon Bob,caused i'm really impressed man.:letsdrink


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

Simply put, one of the best reports I've read. Congrats on an awesome trip.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Congrats on the great trip !


----------



## JoshH

Great report!! :bowdown That Menhaden oil is permanent just fyi..... :banghead


----------



## offshore64

awesome report and nice fish!!:bowdown


----------



## Deeplines

Bob, All I can say is AWESOME report and of course this. :bowdown::bowdown


----------



## H2OArman

Great Report Guys I could not sleep tonight and this made my evening Great Job Hope you have many more to come Break that 125# Record Soon.

:bowdown


----------



## freespool50

man oh man, what a report. it was like i was there!! only wish i was there. and yes the water was a lake out there. my wife and i were in the water friday and i was tempted to run offshore, but only planned for pass fishing.

so now it begins, the great pff "post-off" between coryphaena and stressless!!

would love to take a trip like that.


----------



## Inn Deep

Well Bob, I am soo happy for your sake that I had to cancell Friday. Congrats on an awesome trip!! Looks like one of those tuna trips we all dream about!! BTW thanks for the compliment.

Arthur


----------



## Clay-Doh

Bob!!! Dang man! Know I know why I culdn't get ahold of you on either phone fri nite!! you were out slayin em!!!!!:clap:clap:clap Man them are some badazz fish! Sweet story too! Would a been fun divin with you, but looks like all the cancells worked out very much to yer favor! 

I have got to get out to the rigs...man, tuna is where its at!

Again, sweet job, and to the rest of the guys on the boat with you!:letsdrink


----------



## amberj

That is so awesome love the pics!!!! I have never been out to the rigs but I might have to take up a new hobby.


----------



## ilander

That's what I'm talking about. Good trip, glad Ya'll gotum. :clap :clap


----------



## Tackle Rep

Great report. Alsome trip guys... We went sat. night to Horn and only got 3 small 40 lbs you must have killed all the big ones.. We then went inshore for the wahoo action got six 30-45lbs. on those west rigs.....


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH

awsome report and congratulations on the 125 pounder


----------



## 'Drag' on slayer

What more can be said....besides 'wish I was there'....that was an awesome post.

*<U>"Congrats"</U>* :usaflag


----------



## 401 Cay

Damn that was a great report.. I know cuz i read it TWICE!! Great Job Guys!


----------



## Ultralite

that was a damn good report bob :clap glad ya'll got them and congrats on the 125lb'r. thanks for sharing and great pictures...


----------



## curtpcol

Great Report - Great Pics- Sounds like a really good time.


----------



## IAMHOOKED

AWESOME REPORT THANKS!:bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

nice little trip there bob. if you ever answered my phone calls once in a while, maybe you'd be able to do this a bit more often!! when you comin back my way to shoot deer?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

Dang, if that dont make you wanna go fishing nothing will...way to go Bob:clap


----------



## Serendib

Great report and pics! Thanks


----------



## MSViking

Simply outstanding report!! :bowdown That will be one of those trips you talk about for years when it all came together. Great job

MScontender


----------



## reel_crazy

Nice job .... we did ok sat night on wayne o's boat hammertime but really had to work at it.. 

rich


----------



## Stressless

Thanks for the comments guys, I really can't explain how great the trip was - one of those days that just goes "right". To the PM's yea it was a 240g jig with two 7/0 loop hooks. Big back end on it... had a glow in the dark strip on it as well. 



I write the reports for ten years from now to look back through the fog and relive a couple days in some detail. I find it work it. I read some reports I wrote in 2003-2004 and marvel at what I've forgotten. 



TBH - Call me man I need a bit of Animal to go with the Fish in the freezer!!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Ocean Man

Awesome write up of a great day. I'm glad you finaly got on some Tuna action Stressless.:clap:clap


----------



## Coryphaena

Wow, Bob, what a report! Beautiful photos too- I can't wait for the first time I get to see the rigs at night.......Super job :bowdown:bowdown to all of you on a great time, great fish, and trulyawesome story!!!


----------



## my fish

Now that is an actioned packed report.. Very nice yellowfin as well.. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Garbo

Dang,

Best report I have read in a long time. Very Nice.


----------



## Cutter

Excellent report.That sure beats tunafrom a can!


----------



## David Ridenour

I've been busy with honey doos for the last few weeks and I'm glad I went back and read this report. That was a fantastic trip and an even better report and pictures. I'd be tempted to run my little boat out that far if I ever had water that looked that good. Thanks for getting my blood pumping.


----------



## stringle

Daannngggg! I just got back from a little vacation with the Army and read this...WOW! Nice job Sir, and the best was the "Tuna Bane"!!! Funny


----------



## zoomin-newman

That 125 ismyboat record for tuna and I can't wait to get back out there and get one bigger !!!! I know that there is some 175 - 225 that are just calling my name!!


----------



## obrien

That 225 has my name on it!!! Nice trip guys! Hate I missed it!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

wow that fresh tuna looks amazingly tasty


----------



## Stressless

11 years since I wrote this report, 3 years before I started working on the nearshore reefs off Navarre ...(8 years ago) ... time sure does fly.


I now have much time off and looking for trip(s) where my kayak can't reach. Deep-drop, rigs etc... Cheers _Mi Amigo's 
_

_Out Here,_
_Stressless
_






Stressless said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, I really can't explain how great the trip was - one of those days that just goes "right". To the PM's yea it was a 240g jig with two 7/0 loop hooks. Big back end on it... had a glow in the dark strip on it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I write the reports for ten years from now to look back through the fog and relive a couple days in some detail. I find it work it. I read some reports I wrote in 2003-2004 and marvel at what I've forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH - Call me man I need a bit of Animal to go with the Fish in the freezer!!
> 
> 
> 
> :mmmbeer
> 
> Stressless


----------



## hjorgan

One of the top 5 reads on this forum. Nicely done! Helluva tuna.


----------



## Reelbait

Great trip report. Wish I had been there.
Eric - Bahia Mar -B dock Bertram


----------



## Jason

Stressless said:


> 11 years since I wrote this report, 3 years before I started working on the nearshore reefs off Navarre ...(8 years ago) ... time sure does fly.
> 
> 
> I now have much time off and looking for trip(s) where my kayak can't reach. Deep-drop, rigs etc... Cheers _Mi Amigo's
> _
> 
> _Out Here,_
> _Stressless
> _



I started to think, how did I miss this report....:no: Then I saw the date!!!!!:001_huh: I prob commented but didn't look through every one of the post. Makes me hungry!!! You got free space next time and I'm clear---I'm game! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Me

Mark, all I can say is when ya gottta go ya gotta go. Glad you had an attitude adjustment and back in the game


----------

